# Two Person Hot Dog!



## august414 (Sep 15, 2008)

My roommate and I are trying to do a two person hot dog costume where one of us is the hot dog itself and one of us is the bun, but we have no idea how to go about it. If anyone could offer any advice about materials and methods it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks,

- Cait


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

how is this hot dog/bun thing supposed to go?
does the hot dog separate from the bun?
will you be two individual costumes or conjoined?
you could make the costumes out of open cell foam, the foam can be painted fairly easily

the bun can be one layer or two glued together depending on how thick you want it then have a sturdy wire run through the ends and maybe the sides to hold its shape. a face hole and body area are of your choice, front in the open end of the bun, in one of the buns sides or in the back with the open end facing behind

the hot dog could just be a rolled up section of foam closed at both ends with a face hole and some leg and arm holes cut in it. 

wear some pants or leggings and a shirt in the color of your food choice and you will be pretty set.

i think the best way to go about the hot dog/bun idea if you are separate but want to join, is to have the face hole in the bun be at the back or the side. if its in the back, who ever is wearing the bun can lean forward and support the hot dog laying back to back.

hope that helps you


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

that is an excellent idea. good thinking!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

My wife and I did this one year (about 12 yrs ago?), she was the hotdog and I was the bun (I know, I know...but she wouldn't wear the bun)
We made the bun from a huge piece of foam that wrapped around my back and lashed to my arms with velcro straps and two dyed tan sheets sewn together with a facehole and handholes, I used some white spraypaint to accent the bun.
For the hotdog she wore a red body suit, red skirt and red makeup then we put black felt "grill marks" on her.

I wish i had pictures, I know we got some :::shrug:::


----------

